# Help Wanted



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

Skilled and non-skilled labor needed for domestic ranch and home. Requires performance, common sense and logic. Room and board with salary provided, (private travel trailer at a beautiful camp site on property with all amenities and meals.) 

Wimps and or psychopaths need not apply.


:whistlin:


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I guess I'm a wimp. I like getting around here in the winter without snow shoes. A friend of mine lived in a line cabin once. He asked the owner what the door off the second floor without stairs was for. He's back in Tennessee last I heard.


----------



## neverfear (Sep 26, 2006)

It's not all that bad. It'll be 80 by the end of the week, and all this white stuff will be gone. 

Got mud boots?


:icecream:


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not a wimp, tough as any mothers son to be precise...
However I am a bit of a psychopath, otherwise I wouldn't be on here...


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I was up at the local store today and Robbie asked me why I still wearing Muck boots.


----------

